# Need to find out fish disease



## zebradanios (Mar 29, 2015)

I have zebra danios and one of them died because of an unknown disease in my tank. I don't know if I need a larger tank. The dead one was kind of pink when she died. Should I check my water and make sure it isn't the ammonia level or pH? If you might be able to identify the disease it would be good. I don't know if it even is a disease. Sadly, I don't have any pictures. Sorry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Little fish are really tough to diagnose. Water quality is always the first thing to look at. Do a large water changes, it usually helps and seldom hurts.

This was a decent disease link. http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/diseases.html seems somewhat broken


----------



## zebradanios (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay. Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big is the tank?. They sell danios with little 2 gallon tanks and they do get nippy in small spaces.


----------



## zebradanios (Mar 29, 2015)

3 gallons... I think I need a larger tank around 10 gallons to keep an actual school


----------

